# 10 week old hedgehog attitude changed



## Jconner (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all! 
I have a 10 week old hedgehog named Marshall, I've had him for 4 weeks now and I am absolutely in love. Marshall recently had an attitude change that has lasted for about a week. Normally, when I get him out of the cage he is adventurous and walks around like crazy. For the past week I get him out and all he wants to do is sleep on me. He recently stopped running on his wheel for 2nights but started using it again.
Here's some background information: 
His cage is always between 74-80 degrees F 
No appetite changes 
Drinking normal
Regularly poops and pees
Just seems more tired than usual.

I took him to the vet hospital I work at recently and they did a fecal exam, no parasites were found. Yay! 
I might be a little paranoid considering this is my first time owning a hedgehog and I love him.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is he quilling? They often behave differently when they're quilling because it can be a bit painful


----------



## Jconner (Sep 13, 2015)

He is quilling, however, he's been quilling for at least 3 weeks now. Perhaps he's in a more painful stage of the process? Thanks for your input


----------

